# Relocating advice



## want2behappy (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I may be separating soon and I would like to relocate to a quiet, small town where I can just start over. I have been wanting to get out of New York for a very long time and I dont have family or kids here to keep me back.

Any suggestions on where I can go where it will be relatively cheap to start over and easy to get a job? 

Thanks


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

"Small, quiet town" and "easy to get a job" don't seem to go together. Are you willing to commit to work? What type of work do you do?


----------



## want2behappy (Dec 6, 2010)

I am a project manager for an ad agency but I am willing to go outside of my field. Just want something simple I guess


----------



## mariem1967 (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe you should try to find online job. Than it wouldn't matter where are you. Good work and small quiet place just don't go along but good luck :>


----------

